# Happy



## Xue Sheng (Feb 21, 2007)

All is right with the world.

I walked into Taiji class and there stood my Sifus best senior student (more senior to me as well), who had left before I did. I have been training with him for 15 years and 2 sifus and he is my Taiji/CMA brother no doubt (We have trained Taiji [Chen, Wu, Yang], Xingyi, Shaolin and Bagua together over the last 15 years). About 2.5 to 3 years ago after he had several discussions with our Sifu about the new people and the course the school seemed to be going and then bested my Sifu in push hands he, for all intensive purposes, dropped of the face of the earth. 

He stopped by to see if he could come back to train and he will start again next week. 

To me this is a very good thing and it makes me very happy. Now there will be 2 people in class that can kick my but, my Sifu and him. 

It also has apparently, for some reason, answered all of my questions I have been having about training. 

I feel better now

Although when I logged in the fact there have been 666 post since my last log in might not be a good sign, but to be honest, I don't care, its a good day.

Later


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 21, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> All is right with the world.
> 
> I walked into Taiji class and there stood my Sifus best senior student (more senior to me as well), who had left before I did. I have been training with him for 15 years and 2 sifus and he is my Taiji/CMA brother no doubt (We have trained Taiji [Chen, Wu, Yang], Xingyi, Shaolin and Bagua together over the last 15 years). About 2.5 to 3 years ago after he had several discussions with our Sifu about the new people and the course the school seemed to be going and then bested my Sifu in push hands he, for all intensive purposes, dropped of the face of the earth.
> 
> ...



That is fantastic news. Beware the sign of the beast however.  You may be in for a huge *** whoopin.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 22, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Beware the sign of the beast however.  You may be in for a huge *** whoopin.


 
Just what I needed, another guy in Taiji class that is smaller than me that can kick my butt :uhyeah: 

I wouldn't have it any other way


----------

